# Beans that don't need to rest?



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

After a crazy week I've gone and run out of beans so I'm looking for any recommendations for beans that ship quickly and don't need to rest for too long.

Do they even exist?

Cheers

Spence


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Speak to rave on phone as they have rested beans on the shelf sometimes....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Blend ? SO ? For espresso drinking or Capps etc ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lavazza or Illy will be ready!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Speak to rave on phone as they have rested beans on the shelf sometimes....


I'll give them a bell tomorrow cheers


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Blend ? SO ? For espresso drinking or Capps etc ?


Espresso please, happy to go blend or SO, I'm still learning what I like so open to trying new things









Cheers

Spence


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Or try Rave's beans from their Amazon store....someone said they were sent a bag a month after roasting date.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I find lighter roasts need less resting, and have dug into HasBean beans 3 days past roast date and got good results.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, think I've got something sorted that should keep me going until my Londinium order arrives









Spence


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> After a crazy week I've gone and run out of beans so I'm looking for any recommendations for beans that ship quickly and don't need to rest for too long.
> 
> Do they even exist?
> 
> ...


Spence - PM me your address and I'll bung you some DSOL in the post


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one Daren.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spence is going to be wired , got some other beans coming from me too ...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> Spence - PM me your address and I'll bung you some DSOL in the post


Really appreciate the offer Daren, I've still got a bag of that here, it's just not for me though, in fact if anyone wants a bag then drop me a line and I'll post it out









Cheers

Spence


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

This is such a cool place, cheers for the help all


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> This is such a cool place, cheers for the help all


My pleasure , I'll get yours posted tomorrow


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> if anyone wants a bag then drop me a line and I'll post it out


May I have it if it's still available? I have some Londinium beans I'm struggling with, not sure if it's me, the beans or a problem with the Classic, so I'd happily swap.

Jane


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Heligan said:


> May I have it if it's still available? I have some Londinium beans I'm struggling with, not sure if it's me, the beans or a problem with the Classic, so I'd happily swap.


Interesting. Which a Londinium beans are you having probs with - I had a real hassle dialling in the Rwandan.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Heligan said:


> May I have it if it's still available? I have some Londinium beans I'm struggling with, not sure if it's me, the beans or a problem with the Classic, so I'd happily swap.
> 
> Jane


Hi Jane,

yes they are still available, if you PM me your address then I'll get them posted. I'd certainly be up for a swap but it's not necessary if you want to keep playing with the Londinium beans.

Spence


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Interesting. Which a Londinium beans are you having probs with - I had a real hassle dialling in the Rwandan.


Well, at least I'm not alone then! I've got the Rwandan, Brazilian Fazenda Passeio and also the Guatamalan decaf and I can't get a good extraction out of any of them at the moment. I've got some video which I'll post a bit later in the hopes someone can see where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> yes they are still available, if you PM me your address then I'll get them posted. I'd certainly be up for a swap but it's not necessary if you want to keep playing with the Londinium beans.
> 
> Spence


Many thanks Spence, I really appreciate it. I'll PM you. I'm going to post on the Skills forum and if I can get some pointers as to where I'm going wrong then I'll keep playing in the hopes of success, otherwise I'd rather they went to a good home.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Heligan said:


> Well, at least I'm not alone then! I've got the Rwandan, Brazilian Fazenda Passeio and also the Guatamalan decaf and I can't get a good extraction out of any of them at the moment. I've got some video which I'll post a bit later in the hopes someone can see where I'm going wrong.


Where do you think the extractions are going awry taste wise -sour , bitter etc .

As a guide I've pulled 500g of this , when it hits the spot for me I'm getting .

Rwandan - dark chocolate and orange as espresso , cuts through milk well for a londinium roast. Was going coarser than I normally would for one of Reiss roasts.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent. Found that giving the Rwandan much longer pre-infusion sorted my uneven extraction.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've just finished some Londinium Rwandan - loved it!!!

I'm in the same boat as you then Spence with the dsol. I've got a bag going spare


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Struggling with the video at the moment, I'll try again tomorrow.



Mrboots2u said:


> Where do you think the extractions are going awry taste wise -sour , bitter etc .


Visually they veer between too fast and way too slow with just a tiny adjustment on the grinder. But they all start very dark with a thin consistency, no "warm honey", no tiger striping, then usually change to gushing and spritzing all over the place. As you'd imagine, they therefore don't taste very good.....I'm using a Mignon and Gaggia Classic, so maybe just not the ideal for getting the best out of Reiss's beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How long have the beans been rested btw.

I don't think the gear is the problem , sounds like grind and distribution on the PF more than a bean that doesn't work with a classic or mignion.

As you indicate , that sort of extraction, that you are describing , is not getting the best taste from the bean. If you nail the extraction and you still don't like it then it's just a taste you don't like ,

Are you still posting a clip .


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

For the Londinium Rwandan go a lot coarser than you normally would. still a bit too dark for my palate though. For the Brazil Fazenda go tighter, once you hit the good spot you should get some amazing funkyness - the longer rested the better I've found on this one.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> How long have the beans been rested btw.
> 
> Are you still posting a clip .


The beans were roasted on 7th (Rwanda) and 9th Jan (Brazil & decaf) so they should be OK, I think?

Technical issues now resolved (I think) I will post a clip, but probably better under Skills?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep put it under skills section . Tasting any better? Rest time is fine .


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Aaargh, technical issues not resolved. I hoped I could upload video straight here as I don't use Youtube, Vimeo etc. Will have to rethink tomorrow.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you Dropbox it and I will upload for you?


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Can you Dropbox it and I will upload for you?


Thanks for the offer Glenn, I've now sorted out a Vimeo account so I should be able to do it myself.


----------

